# Yahoo- Substitutions make holiday fare healthier (NBC26 Green Bay)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

You can eat healthier this holiday season by altering recipes and making good food choices. Holiday cooks can reduce the sugar, fat or salt content of almost any holiday recipe without a noticeable difference in taste.View the full article


----------

